# Windos Live Messenger - Probleme mit cam



## simon39 (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe seit einiger Zeit Probleme mit dem Windows Live Messenger, wenn ich versuche die cam zu staren. 
Fehlermeldung: Messenger ist momentan nicht verfügbar. Bitte versuchen Sie es später noch einmal. (0x8ac70012)
mein Betriebssystem . Windows XP SP3
Windows Live Messenger : Version 2009 (Build 14.0.8117.416)
Hat jemand ne Idee, dieses Problem zu lösen ?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## _Alex_ (29. März 2011)

Hallo Simon

Hier der Link zur Fehlerbehebung. Einfach Schritt für Schritt ausprobieren.

http://windowslivehelp.com/solution.aspx?solutionid=2f68d6f8-9049-4b14-b2fc-f191f489c938

Und, konntest du das Problem beheben?

Gruss
Alex


----------

